# Honda ES6500 fan overheating



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

*Honda ES6500 overheating fan not working*

My es6500 started overheating the other day and I shut is off, I let it cool for about 6 hrs or so and started it back up only to notice the fan on the radiator was not moving. I pulled the plug apart and powered the fan with a 12v battery and it worked fine. Where do I go from there?


----------



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

I tested the plug going to the fan it was 11.58 volts, then dropped to zero, could the diode be bad? The stator was replaced with brand new in 2014, however I do not get any volt reading on the dc side meter is all over the place. The windings all look good so I am stuck. Also when I was getting 11.58 volts at the fan connector the pilot light was on when it lost the voltage the pilot light went out too.


----------



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

Started the generator up again and the fan is working fine let it run for 30 minutes no problems, in the beginning the pilot light was pretty dim then brightened up and stayed bright the remainder of the run. I am baffled!


----------



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

Retested the dc side of the stator and still meter was going crazy so switch my meter from dc to ac and my meter read 27v ac. Does this mean I have a short in the stator?


----------

